# ASUS FurMark



## Hankieroseman (Jan 2, 2021)

Who is using this software and has your experience been good? Want to run it on my new RTX 3090 O24.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 2, 2021)

Power virus with an ASUS skin and Vulcan support. Pretty much the entire industry moved away from using this software.


----------



## Hankieroseman (Jan 2, 2021)

Edge didn't like it either. TY


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 2, 2021)

Hi,
Yet people still don't mind p95 power virus


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 2, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yet people still don't mind p95 power virus


I'm not part of that group either.


----------



## Hankieroseman (Jan 2, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yet people still don't mind p95 power virus


I'll have to look that up. It's a gamer 'puter with NO software but MS Flight Sim 2020 basically.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 2, 2021)

What is it you are trying to do? 

Are you trying to overclock that 3090?


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 2, 2021)

Hankieroseman said:


> I'll have to look that up. It's a gamer 'puter with NO software but MS Flight Sim 2020 basically.


Hi,
Best cpu and gpu test software I've found is blender opendata which yes can be switched to test both
Blender Open Data — blender.org

Others stuff is 3DMark time spy/.... and gpu wise Superposition that has many different resolutions to choose from to run and also Unigine Heaven for gpu.


----------



## Hankieroseman (Jan 3, 2021)

sneekypeet said:


> What is it you are trying to do?
> 
> Are you trying to overclock that 3090?


Optimize. Benching is fun.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 3, 2021)

Hankieroseman said:


> Optimize. Benching is fun.


Furmark is for if you want to burn up your 3090. Just use it and leave it there.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 3, 2021)

Hankieroseman said:


> Optimize. Benching is fun.



Flight Sim is like one of the toughest games for a gpu from what I hear. Clock a bit, use it for testing.


----------



## freeagent (Jan 3, 2021)

I tried that a couple of years ago.. I saw my 980 use more than twice the power it normally does.. crazy software man. Good thing I have an 850, because 750 or so of it was being used to run a 980 and 3770K  

Crazy software.


----------



## Hankieroseman (Jan 3, 2021)

sneekypeet said:


> Flight Sim is like one of the toughest games for a gpu from what I hear. Clock a bit, use it for testing.


I've heard the same thing but the Sim don't even kick up the fans?


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 3, 2021)

Hankieroseman said:


> I've heard the same thing but the Sim don't even kick up the fans?


Hi,
Most gpu's need custom fan curves but this all depends on personal preference of noise verses temperature.


----------



## Hankieroseman (Jan 3, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Most gpu's need custom fan curves but this all depends on personal preference of noise verses temperature.


She don't make very much noise.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 4, 2021)

Hi,
58c most gpu's will start to throttle at some point just have to look at the history with msi afterburner/... see if the frequency drops a lot or looks like a bouncing ball with constant stress hitting it.
Default fan curve is usually set for noise/ quiet mode not set for optimum temp.


----------



## oobymach (Jan 4, 2021)

Furmark is just ok for a quick bench to see if your gpu is working, would recommend heaven or valley benchmarks for actual benching as they're free and have something nice to look at, or the superposition or crytek noir raytracing benchmark, they're free also but a bit more demanding.


----------



## Hankieroseman (Jan 4, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Best cpu and gpu test software I've found is blender opendata which yes can be switched to test both
> Blender Open Data — blender.org
> 
> Others stuff is 3DMark time spy/.... and gpu wise Superposition that has many different resolutions to choose from to run and also Unigine Heaven for gpu.


DL 3DMark. Gonna try it and report back.



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> 58c most gpu's will start to throttle at some point just have to look at the history with msi afterburner/... see if the frequency drops a lot or looks like a bouncing ball with constant stress hitting it.
> Default fan curve is usually set for noise/ quiet mode not set for optimum temp.


Saw 67 C max so far.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 4, 2021)

Hankieroseman said:


> DL 3DMark. Gonna try it and report back.
> 
> 
> Saw 67 C max so far.


Hi,
You'd get more out of blender opendata
When it hits the cpu or gpu it's going to be 100% until the gpu or cpu throttles or the render completes which ever comes first


----------

